# But the world is no more than 6000 years old



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 4, 2009)

Toxic Gases Caused World's Worst Extinction: Discovery News

I wonder if Christians are going to stand their ground with the above pseudo scientific theory that will be accepted as truth?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm just going to keep eating Tex-Mex and show the world what toxic gas is really like.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2009)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I'm just going to keep eating Tex-Mex and show the world what toxic gas is really like.



And the scent of the theory gives off the same odor as your Tex-Mex mix.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 4, 2009)

To reach those conclusions the researchers make A LOT of assumptions. And they draw conclusions the data doesn't necessarily support. The evolutionary aspect of it aside, it's bad science, even if you believe the Earth is that old. A 200,000 year long volcanic eruption? Seriously?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 4, 2009)

the gall of the scientists. This is why I fully believe Van Til when he wrote about the epistemological self conscious.

-----Added 2/4/2009 at 07:32:14 EST-----



No Longer A Libertine said:


> I'm just going to keep eating Tex-Mex and show the world what toxic gas is really like.


don't worry Obamy is going to imposed carbon tax on all foods that increase flatulence. pretty soon you will be a fruitarian.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## lynnie (Feb 4, 2009)

"A 200,000 year long volcanic eruption? Seriously?"

Yeah, its like the sun burning for billions and billions of years and not shrinking in diameter at all. They have their own rules of physics.......


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going to do my part as well -- we're having tacos for supper tonight...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 4, 2009)

lynnie said:


> "A 200,000 year long volcanic eruption? Seriously?"
> 
> Yeah, its like the sun burning for billions and billions of years and not shrinking in diameter at all. They have their own rules of physics.......


 its a world view based on the premise that there is no God. Because of this their theory of origins have to be determined by consensus of the atheistic pseudo scientific elite. (Make it up as you go along)


----------



## Grymir (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder what this has to do with the flood and the foundations of the deep being opened up?? I bet that's a better explanation than a super volcano that killed of the dinosaurs. 

Not to mention that the fact that the dino's didn't die off, but that's another story!


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought smoking killed the dinosaurs, at least from the evidence gained from Marlborosaurus and Nicotinoptus Rex.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Quickened (Feb 5, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I thought smoking killed the dinosaurs, at least from the evidence gained from Marlborosaurus and Nicotinoptus Rex.





I wonder if marlborosaurus comes complete with cowboy hat and rugged good looks?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 5, 2009)

Anton Bruckner said:


> Toxic Gases Caused World's Worst Extinction: Discovery News
> 
> I wonder if Christians are going to stand their ground with the above pseudo scientific theory that will be accepted as truth?



Some, even in our reformed camp, do not embrace a literal 6 day creation nor a young earth. Sad.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 5, 2009)

Dr. Walt Brown dealt with this 'volcano' years ago.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Feb 5, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Dr. Walt Brown dealt with this 'volcano' years ago.



Walt Brown's *"Hydro-plate Theory"* is excellent! If any of you have a chance check out his book called "_In the Beginning_"

I have done debates and arguments on this topic for years as well as teaching classes on it, It wasn't until my understanding of predestination and reprobation that I understood that this is what the world is *going* to believe.  Even though it is as silly a notion as *"the Hubble Telescope finding a little man in the center of every black hole with a flashlight looking for a circuit breaker"..lol

It is all part of God's will for people to believe this nonsense. But The Elect will have eyes to see and hears to hear Truth. What is obvious to us ... is impossible to see for others. 

What I always say...Every one has the same evidence, we all come to different conclusions based on our worldviews.

* quoted from Sheldon Cooper on "The Big Bang Theory" TV show


----------

